# I need some more help!



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok I would like to add some more information on my does to their page but what do I put? Here is a post with pic of all of them. viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3559 
Can you help me with some confo information? Pretty please! Also you can see what I all ready have for them on my website. Thanks :wave:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about confirmation - but I did take a look at your site. On your For sale page you have a pic of a goatie with the info of a mare.... just thought that I would let you know.

You have a VERY nice horse for sale - I really wish I had the money to buy it - I love the coloring and it has a look in the eye that I love!


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you! I don't know how that gets changed. Time to change my password.....again


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

You might add some info on what you think about the does. I just do basics on my goats and would like to add more also but my site is down for now.


----------

